# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Holothuria atra

## Pedro Manuel Tavares



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Muito util na limpeza da areia do aquario.
Prefere areia fina e um aquario com pelo menos seis meses para se alimentar de materia organica que retira da areia.
Se for mantida na porporção de 10 cms de holothuria para 100 litros de aquario não precisa de ser alimentada.
Liberta substancias toxicas quando morre ou quando é atacada por peixes.

----------

